

Making the Ugly Elegant: Templating With DOM - dools
http://camendesign.com/dom_templating

======
moxiemk1
I've long wondered how well using a DOM serializer that was a reasonable
inverse of a browser would work. I feel like it appeals to my math-y
"generalize everything" side, but might not work out well in the "many pages
have special needs" real-world.

This is pretty interesting. I'm interested to see how maintainable "pretty"
HTML ends up being.

